# Good grief; a must read!



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Recurrence of Graves' Disease in Thyroglossal Duct Remnants: Relapse After Total Thyroidectomy

http://www.liebertonline.com/doi/abs/10.1089/thy.2009.0143


----------



## Nova (Nov 12, 2009)

Wow. Seems like one of those outlier findings that will not be well known in the field and therefore likely dismissed initially as a possibility...good to know. Thanks for sharing.


----------

